# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  قائمة الميداليات في اولمبياد لندن الصيفي 2012 السبت

## mohamed73

فيما يلي قائمة الميداليات في اولمبياد لندن الصيفي بعد انتهاء منافسات اليوم الاول يوم السبت.     
الدول           ذهبية    فضية    برونزية مجموع                          
     1 الصين            4       0        2       6    
     2 ايطاليا         2       2        1       5 
     3 الولايات المتحدة  1       2        2       5 
     4 كوريا الجنوبية   1       1        1       3    
     4 البرازيل         1       1        1       3 
     6 روسيا           1       0        0       1
     6 قازاخستان       1       0        0       1
     6 استراليا         1       0        0       1  
     9 اليابان         0       2        1       3 
     10 رومانيا        0       1        0       1
     10 هولندا         0       1        0       1 
     10 بولندا         0       1        0       1 
     10 كولومبيا       0       1        0       1
     14 النرويج        0       0        1       1 
     14 المجر            0       0        1       1 
     14 بلجيكا         0       0        1       1 
     14 صربيا          0       0        1       1 
     14 كوريا الشمالية 0       0        1       1 
     14 اوزبكستان      0       0        1       1 
     الاجمالي             12      12       14      38

----------

